# PRE-CONCEPTION CARE WHICH IS BEST???



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

Myself and my partner have been taking the Pregnacare conception his and hers for about 9 months now and I was wondering if there are any alternatives as they are quite expensive? I do not, however want to sacrifice on quality. 

xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Are Pregnacare the best option?? Or, are the pharmaceutical company's just praying on us who are desperate?!


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

They are the best option Hun, cheapest place I found them was in Sainsburys for £7.50

Xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi DayDreamer88.

Thanks for your reply 

I've just ordered another months supply "pregnacare conception his and hers" for £12.33 on amazon. 

I suppose its not too bad, but we've been buying them every month and they're not cheap!

Just wanted somebody else's opinion x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I use them but not really researched alternatives, Boots always have them on 3 for 2 remember as well


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2068908/Could-simple-pill-costing-30p-day-answer-getting-pregnant.html

Keep taking what your taking hun! They are expensive but so good for you both. Xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

I know Hun but in the long run they will be worth it   

Will reply to your PM soon, just going to get a bath first as it may be quite long   xxx


----------

